# Scammers... =)



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I often get emails from scammers in other countries trying to get money. I thought this would be fun to share, as once in a while I entertain myself by "playing along" for a little while to see if I can get them to slip up. Anyway here's our correspondence so far:

Sent to me after putting up the Craigslist ad for my friends Lost dog:

>>>
Date: Thu, 25 Aug 2011 16:06:26 -0700
Subject: a female chihuahua
From: [email protected]

Hello there ,
I am in search for a good home for my pet and i happen
to come close to your ads so decided to contact you . I am
curious to find out if you are still interested in having one , don't
hesitate to let me know because i have a pet which i am giving out
to any caring and loving family looking for one .

Thanks and hopefully waiting to read from you again 
>>>

(Already there it was obvious as they throw out a billion red flags. So I decide to play along.) Here's my first reply:

>>
Hello, yes we are still interested in adopting a female chihuahua. I didn't understand your
message clearly, what pet do you have? Can you send photos?
>>

(The next day, I receive this from them)
>>
Date: Sat, 27 Aug 2011 03:47:23 -0700
Subject: Re: a female chihuahua
From: [email protected]

Thanks for the mail and interest in the little girl. She is 14 weeks
old and her name is Kutie. Kutie is our darling angel. We are on a
volunteer mission to Cameroon together with the UN malaria committee
,in regards to the disease in pregnant women and children. We traveled
up here together with Kutie and my daughter. They wont allow Kutie
into the country for reason being that, pets are not allowed into the
country from other countries and i have been given a maximum of 2
weeks to send her. So that is the reason i have to find for her a home
back where she will be showered with all that love and affection.
Hope you wont mind if i ask you a few
questions:
Do you have kids?................
Do you have any experience with puppies?..............
Are you a breeder or will you breed her in the future if i let you
have her?...........
Will you send us updates about her from time to time and
pictures?....................
I am 45 just being concerned about the type of home she will be
going to ,so that is why i am curious to know. We love her so much and
we want to make sure goes to a family that will show her the affection
she deserves. She is health guaranteed,AKC registered and will come
along with all her papers,diapers,dog blanket,play toys, crate and
food menu. She is very playful and goes along with kids and other home
pets. She loves to be held and cuddled and sometimes wants all the
attention for herself. . So if you can stand the chance of taking her
home, you will only need to buy her a new travel crate because the one
she came in with is bad it will cost just $120 for a new crate ,this
money for crate will be paid directly to the airport to provide the
travel crate .. But i am sorry i first of all need to know the answers
to my questions before i will know if we can proceed with the
transportation arrangements.Waiting to read from you soon. Attach to
this mail are her pictures just hope you will love her as if she is
your own kids 
>>

(All I had to do was Google one sentence to find out that yes indeed, it is a scammer!! Word for word, they use this same format to send all over, changing out the dogs name/s or breed. So, after being definite that it is a scammer and not a real person I decide to have a little fun. This is my response, and my answers to her questions. I cannot WAIT to hear their response and see if they actually are still willing to let someone like me (I obviously lied about everything) take in their "beloved pet." ^_^ I know, I know, I'm evil. )

>>
Hello and thank you for emailing. Here are my answers to your questionairre.

Do you have kids?................ Yes, I have 3 rambunctious sons, ages 2,5, and 7.
Do you have any experience with puppies?.............. No, this will be my first dog. I want it for my kids really, they promised to take care of it.
Are you a breeder or will you breed her in the future if i let you
have her?........... Only if she is a Teacup; I believe they need to be very small (under 3lbs) in order to be bettering the breed.
Will you send us updates about her from time to time and
pictures?.................... Probably not, like I said my sons will be the ones caring for her and they don't have email addresses.

Thanks and I hope you consider us for your little girl. 
>>

(LMAO! I will update as soon as I hear a reply..)


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL, I love your responses! I wonder what they will say...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha ha!!!!!! That's GREAT!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol too funny


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

HA HA HA HA HA HA I love it!!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

That's great! Let us know if they respond.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

dying to know how much they will ask for,


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha I'm looking forward to seeing their response


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have that done that too, where ever i say i am from they are at the other end of the country, they first said London then Aberdeen, i live near london and my friend lives in Aberdeen so i made arrangements to pick the chi up either end, after several replies back and forth i didnt get anymore.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! I just cannot wait to see their response!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL!!!!! Tooooo funny!!! Can't wait to hear their response!!!!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Loooool!! I hope they email back haha!


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

You will have to keep us updated on what happens next. I bet they will still be wiling to send you their dog. Even if you sounded like a "really bad baby mama." LOL Keep us posted.
Deon


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Well gosh guys, lookie who I had the pleasure of hearing back from today! Looks like they were just DELIGHTED with my responses!!! LMMFAO!!!
>>>

Date: Sun, 28 Aug 2011 12:36:36 -0700
> Subject: Re: a female chihuahua
> From: [email protected]
>
> Hello
> Thanks for the mail and the responds to my last mail . i
> most say that i am happy to read from you and the same time
> delighted with your responses and the questions. how ever it
> gives me joy when
> ever she is happy and it is my priority to get her a secured
> home. it is of prime importance that i get her a home full
> of love than sell her to any person. Money here is not my
> constraints but her security matters a lot. So like i told
> you clearly in my previous mail all you will be paying will be
> for her travel crate and that will cost you $120 and i will be taking
> care of the rest fees so you do not bother about those.
> So all i will need from you is the assurance that she will
> be well taken care of and that you will send me pics and
> updates. with this i think i can faithfully hand her over to
> you. so if you deem your home feet a reply to my mail will
> aid in proceeding with her delivery arrangements.
> Thanks and waiting
> Mitchell

(She also sent me 3 pictures of the puppy. Not sure if I can post them since they're not theirs obviously; however maybe if someone actually recognizes these dogs as their own they could pursue a further complaint? Let me know if you think I can post them, I will. Anyway, of course I couldn't help myself. I replied again... this time I would LOVE to see if they actually respond, as most of them just stop contacting you once called out on it. But of course I just HAD to give them the benefit of the doubt. =))
>>>>

Hi! Her pictures are just lovely.
Could you please kindly explain though, I am very confused! I came across this link:
CAMEROON PUPPY SCAM [Archive] - Page 6 - Fraudwatchers
It seems to be accusing you of running a scam! Of course I have no reason to doubt you.
I was just wondering why, word-for-word your emails have matched many of the ones listed on the
scammer website. Is it just a coincidence?
If you could provide me with an explanation to clear your name I would be more than happy to
have my 3 rambunctious sons adopt your chihuahua.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

LMAO!!! *grabs popcorn and awaits next reply*


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

this made me laugh hahaha gotta let us know their reply x


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

I would never be able to do what you did, so I'll live vicariously through you!!!  That's too funny though can't wait to see if they respond.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

bahhhh update?????


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! I'm with Marabou on the grabbing a popcorn and waiting! I'm so anxious!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Well folks, as suspected I haven't heard anything from them and they've been pretty good about replying every day in the past... once they get called out they typically stop communicating.

Oh well, I at least gave her a chance to clear her name; coulda just been one HUUUUGE coincidence.  Guess not though.. lmao!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

haha that made me laugh so much.. :lol:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hilarious!!!


----------

